# Music Music Music



## GuitarSolo (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, listing to Fall Out Boy's  This Ain't A Scene It's an Arms race.

HELL YEAH!

People ask me what my favorite bands are. I don't really have a favorite. I just pick out song i like. 

But when they do ask I say, "Uh, Music, Music, and more Music."

Any one else like that?


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Apr 12, 2007)

Id ahcve to say generally one type of music, but i will branch out when i'm feeling adventouse to anything but country *shudders* (sorry to those of you that like country, i just can't stand it)


----------



## BigBuda (Apr 12, 2007)

The only types of music I cant stand listening too are gangsta rap (I can only stand listening to some rap), and whiney contry. I like the instamentals of most (old, fuck modern) country, but I cant stand it when they whine about losing stuff.

My favorite type of music would have to be the blues.


----------



## ADF (Apr 12, 2007)

I like music; not genres or bands.

I like a little bit of everything, I find even the most distasteful kinds of music has one or two tracks that you will enjoy.

Right now I'm listening to rant radio industrial on winamp.


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 12, 2007)

i mostly listen to dance music with those remixed songs and includnig the dubs and edits


----------



## Option7 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm pretty open, but there are some kinds of music that generally I dislike. Like emo, pop and indie, but there are some exceptions. I like rock, metal, rap, dance, techno, blues, funk and all sorts.


----------



## Esplender (Apr 12, 2007)

I love metal, but if you're lucky. You might catch me listening to some Bjork.


----------



## TeeGee (Apr 13, 2007)

I listen to everything, except for hardcore/nu-metal/emu, newer country and plastic-pop singers. And when I say everything, I mean it. Lets view a glimpse at my music collection by randomizing my entire collection and listing out the genres:
1. Super Furry Animals - Welsh Psychedelia 
2. 65daysofstatic - Post-rock (Stupid genre name, by the way)
3. The Beatles - Classic Rock, duh.
4. The Pogues - Early Celtic folk-punk
5. Clan Of Xymox - Darkwave
6. Dead Can Dance - World/Neo-classical
7. Opeth - Progressive Metal
8. Infected Mushroom - goa trance
9. Saul Williams - Spoken Word Hip-hop
10. Duke Ellington - Jazz. Duke is the man. 

Eclectic music tastes, representing. :|


----------



## jonnas (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm mostly a (Progressive) Rock/Metal kind of guy, but you can catch me listening to Classical, Jazz...hell, even Opera.

What you won't catch me listening to?  Pop.  Shitty-ass, 90's, studio-altered pop.  Oh, and techno.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 14, 2007)

I like everythiong, of course everyone has a preference or style they like best, mine is heavy metal.  The only kind of music I don't like it country and hip hop.  I like classical, oldies, soft rock, some pop, world music, jazz, electronica, dance, some alternative, etc etc.

I like very little indie stuff though, not even a lot of indie metal.


----------



## nobuyuki (Apr 14, 2007)

ugh I hate arms race.  The song's lyrics are retarded and get stuck in my head.  Then again I mostly hate song lyrics in general because they're shallow and witless (or self-absorbed and emo).  Whatever happened to the epic stories and SUBTLE political allegories !!


Edit:  lyrics aside, the kind of MUSIC styles I like include the following

Smooth Jazz
Retro (80s style)
Scene (demoscene)
Chiptunes


----------



## DavidN (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm a great fan of power metal, but unfortunately you'll also find a small amount of J-pop (mostly from DDR) sitting on my hard drive.

It's a busy summer for metal, by the way - Kamelot, Sonata Arctica and Iron Savior with new albums coming out (the last of those being the one I'm particularly excited about).


----------



## dragonfan (Apr 18, 2007)

i don't like rap or country because it makes me sleepy listening to it.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Apr 18, 2007)

Metal, ranging from the heavy to the melodic. I like rock and alternative too, a little. I adore soundtrack music, and I'll listen to the occasional trance or techno - rarely.

NO whiny music, especially punk / indie / emo / whatever. Absolutely no country, and I don't even recognize rap as music anymore; same goes for pop and hip-hop and R&B and that junk.

I'm like *Esplender* in that, if you're lucky, you can find me listening to Enya and such at times.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 18, 2007)

WelcomeTheCollapse said:
			
		

> especially punk / indie / emo / whatever. Absolutely no country



If you think punk is whiny then you haven't heard real punk. 

Try some stiff little fingers, the misfits, old rancid or if you feel like some good ol' fashioned skinhead fun, then look for some skrewdriver.

That, in my opinion, is proper punk.

Although I do quite like some pop-punk too (Bowling for Soup, Sum 41 etc.)

I totally agree with you about indie and emo though. Gah.

As for country, Johnny Cash is a legend. That is all I have to say.


----------



## dwitefry (Apr 23, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> WelcomeTheCollapse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen, though you might wanna go back a bit further too and try out the first 76 wave like The Sex Pistols, the Clash, The Vibrators, The Damned and The Buzzcocks and slightly later acts like X-Ray Spex, Wreckless Eric, The Adverts and of course Stiff Little Fingers, and try out the CBGBs scene too, Ramones, Richard Hell, Television etc.

As that shopping list details I'm especially fond of the British Punk stuff BUT I do like all kinds of music, yes even country, not Kenny Rogers though he gets on my nerves and Islands in the Stream is quite possible one of the worst records ever made. The whole 'I hate country oh except Johnny Cash' thing makes me smile,  Johnny Cash is awesome no doubt about it, I just find it funny that loads of people say it when the subject arises and I find if I can now tell the sort of person who will say it.

The only thing I don't like is instrumentals, which includes most classical works, because I like to sing along, great lyrics are the deciding factor for me, if the lyrics are good it could be a polka song and I find Urban/Hip Hop/Commerical Rap that mostly all falls at that first hurdle. Not all however but I find a lot of their lryics unoriginal, cheesy or self-serving look-a-me-i'm-wonderful lyrics, a lot like Queen really. (I don't like Queen, which in England seems to put me in the minority of about five).

MeX


----------



## Option7 (Apr 24, 2007)

dwitefry said:
			
		

> Amen, though you might wanna go back a bit further too and try out the first 76 wave like The Sex Pistols, the Clash, The Vibrators, The Damned and The Buzzcocks and slightly later acts like X-Ray Spex, Wreckless Eric, The Adverts and of course Stiff Little Fingers, and try out the CBGBs scene too, Ramones, Richard Hell, Television etc.



I'm not a massive fan of stuff that far back, the clash and the stranglers are ok, but the sex pistols fucking suck!



			
				dwitefry said:
			
		

> The only thing I don't like is instrumentals,



Oh god, especially metal ones. They're just the same thing over... and over... and over... 

And talking of country, anyone like Hayseed Dixie? If not get some. Bluegrass covers of classic rock songs like Ace of Spades and Back In Black. They're pwnage.


----------



## K-Red (Apr 26, 2007)

While I listen to a lot of different styles of music most of my CD collection is either Gothic Rock or Power Metal.


----------

